# -

## SergeiD

!       ,   - .         -         . 
   ,      ,   ?

----------

!

----------

,

----------


## knp

,       30% .     , ,    .          (),     45%.

 .  ,             .   ,             .  :         -.       ,     5-6     80% .   ,     "".

----------


## SergeiD

, knp,  .         -       "" ,     .     ,       .        (   )          ()    " ".

----------


## knp

.      ,        "" .
      .       ,    .           .        ,             .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,             .


     ?

----------


## knp

(  )       ,     /. ,     ,  /  .    ?  .         .

----------


## alexstrel

> (  )       ,     /.


 .
        ,      .




> ?  .


       .
     ,   .




> .


      ,       ?

----------


## knp

.    ,  FA1   CAP,            .
,  ""   .         "".

   ,     .        . ,   ,     ,    40  .     .

      ,      .        -  ,   -     .

,    - ,   20 ,   ,        .              ,       .

""    .  .  ""  .

----------


## alexstrel

> .





> -  ,   -     .


  .




> ""    .  .  ""  .


    ,       ,         .

----------


## knp

,                50         40-  .

,  ,    .  ""              .

,       .    -     .             .           -    .

80%            .         ,   ,       20% ,   ,         ,    20%     ,       40, , , 45-55  .

      ,   .    ,          .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,                50         40-  .


..              ,     ,        ?    ,     ,      ?

----------


## knp

- .
  ,   ,     ,       "" ,          .        .

         ,   /        ,     ,          /  .       ,  ,     .            .

   .    ,  ,      .            .   ,                  .         ( ),        .

   , ,       .

----------


## ,

> ,      ,   ?


,      "  "....

----------

